# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  officina meccanica

## EMMEKAPPA

Per esercitare l'attività di meccanico di motocicli è necessario che il locale abbia una categoria catastale C/2 - C/3 o è sufficiente un C/6?

----------


## milco

> Per esercitare l'attività di meccanico di motocicli è necessario che il locale abbia una categoria catastale C/2 - C/3 o è sufficiente un C/6?

  Chiederei al comune dove vuoi esercitare questa attività.

----------

